# Pooped out a 4inch bully stick



## hazmat (Dec 12, 2017)

So interesting story I have here... 

Z decided that instead of chewing on her bully stick (which she normally does chew on it til it's about an inch in length and then swallow it) she was going to swallow the bully stick whole after chewing on it for a bit. I didn't realize that she did this and this is completely on me for being an idiot and thinking that I could just give her a bully stick when I put her in the crate during the day while I am at work. 
The bully sticks are normally 6 inches in length. So when I went to clean up her stool, I noticed this white thing in it. I'm thinking "Oh god, she has worms or something" but nope, it was the bully stick. 4 inches of it at least. I could bend it and everything. All I can say now is Thank god it didn't get stuck and cause a blockage. Now I am terrified of giving her another without being right next to her and monitoring the chew. I just tried giving her a 12 inch bully but she doesn't want anything to do with it because she cannot immediately swallow it. 

Just thought I would share a tale of Z. The german shepherd who has zero patience. Hope you all have had a great start to your New Year! :grin2:


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

My boy did that once, I saw him swallow it and I could not stop him. i didnt five him one foe a long time. But he has had The twirly kind since and eats those properly.


----------



## ADoubleJ (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your story. I never would have imagined a puppy swallowing a bully stick whole. Good luck, hope you find a better solution for her chewing habits.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes first time I have a bully stick Luna swallows the entire thing whole- I did not know she did this until She vomited it right up and it was whole just looks a little unraveled. I’m glad she had no complications when she vomited that up.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I the wild they would not eat such a thing. It would be fresh (ewww).


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

That's the exact reason I don't leave toys in the crate when I'm gone


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Beware of the new "totally digestible" chews of chicken skin or whatever.....puppy owner (2 year old!) had a $3000 vet bill for an obstruction and they took out a big chunk of one of these


Lee


----------



## Joys (Nov 6, 2017)

I don’t give my dog dried bull penises. No matter how cute the name, I just can’t get passed what they are. Lol.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad your pooch is okay! 

When I saw the thread title, my thought was: "I hope you don't live in a multi-dog home with a 'poop pirate'...." 

I've known a few nasty dogs who would not have let a "treat" like that go to waste. *blech*


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Yeah, I’ve cut out the remnant bones and rawhides. My Aussie is not as big as the GSD but she still shatters bones so I don’t let her have them any more. The GSD can probably shatter any remnant bone in the pet store rather quickly given a chance. Chews are not even a challenge.

Thankfully your dog passed it. I’ve seen bone pieces in wolf poop in the wild so apparently the digestive systems can deal with pieces. Still better safe than sorry.

My dog dropped a button cell battery a couple days ago. She must have got itn out of the garbage she got into. Fortunately they are are made from high grade stainless steel so even the digestive system doesn’t attack them.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Joys said:


> I don’t give my dog dried bull penises. No matter how cute the name, I just can’t get passed what they are. Lol.


To be honest, that's not what turned me off of them. The fact that they have some not so great bacteria in them is gross to me. If they can't enjoy a treat on my bed, then it doesn't deserve to be in my house. They chew it on the floors, the germs are on the floor, then I walk over it later and drag bacteria elsewhere in my house. No thanks. I'm not a clean freak germaphobe, I just don't like the sound of it


----------

